# company's intentionally have bad insoles ?



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

superfeet are one thing i need to still get


----------



## addon (Nov 6, 2009)

yeah they are great... but i would try on 2-3 types ... i just got he regular blue ones, (the store did't have the snowboard/ski ones) but they fit great, 10x better then the original ones.


----------



## djsaad1 (Nov 7, 2008)

I tried both the blue and black superfeet in my malamutes for a few days and ended up going back to my stock insoles. The stock ones were maybe a little less comfortable but they did a better job in keeping my foot from moving back and forth.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The foot beds you get in all snowboard boots are crap. The companies have to make a foot bed that will work for a wide range of feet, hence not to great for any foot. A semi custom to custom foot bed is the way to go. I've always thrown in superfeet at the very least and have a pair of custom foot beds I am currently using. It's a huge difference in comfort and support. 

I will say that the stock foot beds work for me for generally around 10-15 days. After that they just break down too much and I start getting foot cramps and that sort of thing when I am riding.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I'd go a step further and say that all footbeds out of the box suck, not just snowboarding boots. I've never bought a pair of shoes that I haven't changed out the footbed.


----------



## banana420 (Dec 7, 2009)

are superfeet really all that special or would dr. scholls be just as good?


----------



## addon (Nov 6, 2009)

just anything that is comfortable... (and does not brake down after a few steps)


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

banana420 said:


> are superfeet really all that special or would dr. scholls be just as good?


If you mean the gel ones that dr scholls makes then yeah superfeet is vastly superior. Superfeet actually have science behind their design instead of their end game being comfy gel. In fact, most people have to get used to superfeet insoles at first because they can be painful/irritating to begin.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

i like how people bash on stock insoles being made for every foot but then go on to recommend superfeet


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

legallyillegal said:


> i like how people bash on stock insoles being made for every foot but then go on to recommend superfeet


:laugh:So true. Having said that I have never heard of super feet, do they sell them in Canada, or more specifically in BC? I think my boots err feet could benefit from new foot beds.


----------



## addon (Nov 6, 2009)

freshy said:


> :laugh:So true. Having said that I have never heard of super feet, do they sell them in Canada, or more specifically in BC? I think my boots err feet could benefit from new foot beds.


check they're homepage... i actually found a dealer in Iceland, like 50 meters from my house


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

> i was thinking that the company's make the insoles very standard intentionally cuz all serious riders change them anyway and can get the insole that is perfect for them.


So you plan to overcome the problem of standardized footbeds by recommending standardized footbeds. Sheer genius. Are you sure you aren't Alex Masterson?


> just a thought


Don't flatter yourself.


----------



## nx_911_turbo (Feb 16, 2009)

freshy said:


> :laugh:So true. Having said that I have never heard of super feet, do they sell them in Canada, or more specifically in BC? I think my boots err feet could benefit from new foot beds.


Where in BC are you located? We've got the blue and green (I ride green in my boots) in stock, might even have a set or two of black ones in. I know Pacific Boarder had redHOTS and greens in when I was there on Friday, too.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

legallyillegal said:


> i like how people bash on stock insoles being made for every foot but then go on to recommend superfeet


That's because superfeet are not made for every foot. At least not every model is. I have very flat feet so the blue low volume model are the ones for me. The green superfeet with the higher arch kill me and I can't use them. You do know they make several different models for different foot types right? There are other companies that do the same thing, Superfeet is not the only guy out there. They are just the easiest to find. 

Right now I have a set of custom foam foot beds by the Christies guys. Pretty happy with those. They are definitely a huge step up from Superfeet or stock insoles.


----------



## addon (Nov 6, 2009)

MunkySpunk said:


> So you plan to overcome the problem of standardized footbeds by recommending standardized footbeds. Sheer genius. Are you sure you aren't Alex Masterson?.


comparing the "standard" superfeet and the stock insoles is like comparing black and white.

the stock ones were pretty much flat while the blue superfeet at least have great support in the middle and heel
just saying that you get what fits your feet and not just blindly follow what the other guy says

also i'm not trying to pitch superfeet, that is just what i found and worked


and what killclimbz say'd


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

The green Superfeet work best for me out of the Superfeet line up. However, I prefer Sole footbeds over Superfeet. I find them to be more comfortable and they work better with my high arches. Plus, they're heat moldable if you need to tweak them a little. The one thing about the Soles though is that they are super high volume - those things are THICK. That's not a problem for me since I have a narrow, low volume foot, but you'd definitely want to try your boots on with those before you bought them.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

addon said:


> comparing the "standard" superfeet and the stock insoles is like comparing black and white.
> 
> the stock ones were pretty much flat while the blue superfeet at least have great support in the middle and heel
> just saying that you get what fits your feet and not just blindly follow what the other guy says


So what do you suggest boot manufacturers do?


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

nx_911_turbo said:


> Where in BC are you located? We've got the blue and green (I ride green in my boots) in stock, might even have a set or two of black ones in. I know Pacific Boarder had redHOTS and greens in when I was there on Friday, too.


I'm in Powell River ATM, but I am moving to Van tomorrow. What shop are you at?

Before I start a new thread do you know if there are places that sell cheaper lift tickets to Whis? Or if the Squamish 7-11 still does?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

MunkySpunk said:


> So what do you suggest boot manufacturers do?


I suggest they pretty much keep doing what they are doing. There is no way they can make a better foot bed for everyone's foot. It's just one of those outside costs most people should plan on spending a little extra for a semi custom foot bed at least. Generally speaking a semi customer insole is around $30-$40.


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

They could sell mouldable footbeds with their boots, but that wouldnt work very well for the 90% of people who dont do anything with their boots after buying them.

I've got an extremely high foot arch, without a pair of moulded footbeds I suffer bigtime. I use them with my work/hiking boots as well, theyre great.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

And the "mouldable" foot bed would still not be right for about any foot. You have to go custom or semi custom to get the right support and fit your particular foot would need.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

freshy said:


> :laugh:So true. Having said that I have never heard of super feet, do they sell them in Canada, or more specifically in BC? I think my boots err feet could benefit from new foot beds.


sportchek has them (at least i think they still have them)


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

:dunno:

I got custom custom footbeds anyway. Best money I ever spent on snowboarding. I don't even loosen my boots for lunch or grabbing drinks at the bar - and that's saying something considering how easy it would be to loosen/tighten them given I have Boa lacing.


----------



## nx_911_turbo (Feb 16, 2009)

freshy said:


> I'm in Powell River ATM, but I am moving to Van tomorrow. What shop are you at?
> 
> Before I start a new thread do you know if there are places that sell cheaper lift tickets to Whis? Or if the Squamish 7-11 still does?


I work at the SportChek on Byrne Road & Marine Way in Burnaby. As far as Whistler tickets, I believe any 7Eleven should have the EDGE cards you're looking for. I haven't been in a while, so I'm not exactly sure. I know I get mine from school cheap as a member of UBC Ski & Board (though by cheap, I mean $70).



legallyillegal said:


> sportchek has them (at least i think they still have them)


We definitely still have them!


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

Hell yeah super feet are way better than Dr Sholl's. There is really no comparison. I have flat feet and lower back pain and my green super feet do wonders for it.


----------



## bluetroll (Oct 13, 2009)

I've been using Superfeet greens in my K2 T1's all of last year and this year... I can wear my boots all day long and still be comfy!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

socal2009 said:


> Hell yeah super feet are way better than Dr Sholl's. There is really no comparison. I have flat feet and lower back pain and my green super feet do wonders for it.


IMO, in most cases, you're better off with the stock insole than you are with a Dr. Scholl's. Those things suck hard.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> IMO, in most cases, you're better off with the stock insole than you are with a Dr. Scholl's. Those things suck hard.





socal2009 said:


> Hell yeah super feet are way better than Dr Sholl's. There is really no comparison. I have flat feet and lower back pain and my green super feet do wonders for it.


footbeds are just as personal of a fit as boots themselves... FOR ME, superfeet suck shit. i've tried them and FOR ME they are garbage for the $...

i actually DID find a Dr. Scholls footbed that provides great arch support and really great cushioning where I need it: under the balls of my feet and my heels... they work great FOR ME


these ones: Dr. Scholl's - Massaging Gel Sport Replacement Insoles

about $15


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

The problem with those Dr. Scholl's is that they won't hold up for shit. They may work well for awhile, but they won't last long.

If you like that cushier feel, try out the SOLE Ed Viesturs. Those are the ones I use. I personally don't care for Superfeet either. The SOLEs provide a lot more arch support, more secure heel fit, and more cushion, for my feet.


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

When you guys use the Superfeet (or any other) insoles, do you remove the stock footbed and replace it with the new insole, or simply place the new insole on top of the existing one?

I'm having trouble with a pressure point in my boots now (didn't notice until I rode with them), and I'm trying to remedy it with a higher footbed...


----------



## addon (Nov 6, 2009)

usually (i think always) the standard insoles is removed, but follow the manufacturers instructions..


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

kri$han said:


> When you guys use the Superfeet (or any other) insoles, do you remove the stock footbed and replace it with the new insole, or simply place the new insole on top of the existing one?
> 
> I'm having trouble with a pressure point in my boots now (didn't notice until I rode with them), and I'm trying to remedy it with a higher footbed...


Remove the old footbed and put the new one in.


----------

